# Zoomies and Snarling?



## dystopiamachine (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey! 22 week old GSD owner here. I know puppy zoomies are normal (and really fun to watch) but are they normally accompanied by crazy growling and snarling? It's almost demonic if you get a chance to listen to him, like the kind of snarling you'd hear from an aggressive dog. He's not at all aggressive and I know he's just playing (albeit a little roughly, we're working on it ;P) but does anyone else have this kind of behavior occurring in their pups?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My GSD's are very vocal. If you didn't know better you'd think it was aggressive growling, but just their way of "talking"
If the pup gets too ramped up, end the game, just like you would with a young child who does the same right before they crash.
How bout you videotape it for us?? :gsdbeggin: I miss the zoomies


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I miss the zoomies too


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

dystopiamachine said:


> Hey! 22 week old GSD owner here. I know puppy zoomies are normal (and really fun to watch) but are they normally accompanied by crazy growling and snarling? It's almost demonic if you get a chance to listen to him, like the kind of snarling you'd hear from an aggressive dog. He's not at all aggressive and I know he's just playing (albeit a little roughly, we're working on it ;P) but does anyone else have this kind of behavior occurring in their pups?



my Max is 5 years old and still does this, the more i laugh the more he does it


----------



## dystopiamachine (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/v/470974161718

I just caught the very end of his zoomies just before bedtime... not really any snarling this time. Maybe I'll get a better video tomorrow.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

tried to watch the video but it said it was removed. try uploading to youtube. usually easier.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I tried and they want a pass word?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Harley did this as a puppy too but only if he was on the leash when the zoomies hit, and that was almost always about 7 o'clock at night. I swear sometimes he'd jump up 5ft in the air snarling and just generally being obnoxious. How he didn't bit my nose off I'll never know. Gee...I miss those days.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark (17 months) and his Golden Retriever friend Buddy (3 years) had a case of the zoomies tonight. Running like maniacs all over the school yard/park. Hilarious to watch, when they get older, the turns are sharper, the speed faster and the stopping... well... not so great still... smacked right into Buddy's owner's legs... pile of dogs right into the knee cap.... I am sure you can see where that lead.... a big old Newfie man on his butt!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta got the zoomies on our check the mail walk earlier.... it was like her feet hit the grass and she just lost her little bitty puppy mind all over the place! Took me a good couple minutes to get her settled down and back into heel. She's almost 5 months old. It was crazy. She's a wacky lil girl!


----------

